
Mixcloud Launches 'Select' – A Patreon Model for Podcasters, Musicians and DJs - matclayton
https://www.mixcloud.com/select/
======
pascalrubicon
I'd love to know how this works in terms of record labels, as Soundcloud don't
pay uploaders as far as I know.

